# OLD SCHOOL RARE RODEK 275I BY ZED AUDIO NO RESERVE!!!



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

CHECK OUT MY LISTINGS, THANKS 



OLD SCHOOL RARE RODEK 275i us amp ZED AUDIO hd pdx SQ - eBay (item 270625530911 end time Aug-29-10 12:58:17 PDT)


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quit telling people about this damnit! .......lol.


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

very well built amp.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

great amp!


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

AUCTION ENDS TODAY AT (Aug 29, 201012:58:17 PDT) DON'T MISS OUT GUYS!!


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

How much did you get for this amp?


----------

